# vivarium Background



## minibudd (Oct 3, 2009)

hey guys!, as some of yuu know, ive half done a viv bacground already, 
and now that ive got the bigger vivs on the way im thinking of new, cheaper ways of building them, (Well building onto what ive already got)

i was thinking using cardboard, and just using think bits, and putting that foam stuff onto it as ive seen done with a load of viv backgrounds, but im not too sure what that stuff is called and where i can get it!!??

i think this will be a good way to make the background bigger!!...

and will give a different feel to the vivarium!!

if any of yuu have any ideas or anything like that... or have something i could use that you dont need anymore that would fit in a 6x2x2 viv...lol

any help will be awsome!!! 

Cheers

Budd


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

expanding foam is expensive stuff.. an 8x4 x 25mm sheet of polystyrene is about a fiver which works out cheaper than a can of expanding foam that doesn't go anywhere


----------



## minibudd (Oct 3, 2009)

Meko said:


> expanding foam is expensive stuff.. an 8x4 x 25mm sheet of polystyrene is about a fiver which works out cheaper than a can of expanding foam that doesn't go anywhere


where would i get the poly that size for that cheap?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

B&Q
or Jablite insulation polyboard as they like to call it jablite


----------

